# Chronic UTI's in puppy



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, our Jessie came down with a uti too. She was on 14 days of antibiotic, off a week and rechecked on Saturday. It's not completely cleared so she is back on another 2 weeks of antibiotics. She just turned 5 months this week. I think it can take a while to clear up, just like people. Our Vet also recommended a cranberry supplement that I have to order.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My female golden mix suffered with chronic uti's thru her first year,which we treated repeatedly with antibioitics. At about a year I switched vets, discussed the situation and searched for ways to prevent them. Utis can be a result of food related issues, I switched Kaya to a grain, chicken, dye and chemical free food and she hasn't had a urinary tract problem since - she is 3 1/2. It may not be the solution in your case, but worth considering, as a switch in food also was the solution to preventing chronic ear infections in my other golden.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

We had a similar issue with our wolfhound... Puppy UTI's are very common.... I did know that ubt had never had one that I could not clear up the first time round so I learned
a couple things... after talking to a host of breeders about this issue and other dog folks I found out that most vets don't keep pups on the antibiotics long enough.... and that most suggest 30 days of antibiotics.... Once the pup is off antibiotics then add cranberry to the diet to lower the PH of the urine to help prevent bacteria from growing... Once the pup grows and is more mature it should stop... second... trim the hair off the vulva as if there is hair hanging down it can act as a wick and pull bacteria into the vulvar area increasing the risk of UTI 

I can tell you that with Natalie once we have kept her on the antibiotics for 30 days, trimmed the hair and added the cranberry after the antibiotics were done we have not seen another UTI 
s


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden girl, Baylee, has had recurrent UTIs since she was a puppy. They are becoming further apart but are still a problem about every 9 to 12 months. Baylee is kept on the antibiotics for 40 days then re-cultered 4 days after completion of the meds to make sure the infection has cleared. We found a 2 week dose of antibiotic just wasn't long enough to clear it up.
She takes the cran-tri-c but my vet now wants her on "Crananidin" instead. I started her on it this month but it is expensive ($24 for a 2 week supply) so I may go back to the cran-tri-c.
Everytime her UTI returns I feel so bad for Baylee, who is 10, because she looks so miserable. I wish I could come up with a permanent solution for her.
I hope you can get this completely resolved in your pup.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

:wavey:Morning, 
We have been going through the same issue with 5 mo. old Amber. Took her in to the vet after she started having accidents in the house. Clean catch UA said few leucocytes, little blood, struvite crystals, no bacteria. Vet put her Clavamox for 10 days and repeated UA at 14 days. Same result. We took her in and vet did a sterile urine sample which was sent away to lab on Monday for a complete check and culture. No results yet. Vet said that struvite crystals are unusual in a puppy, but our Papillon also had struvite crystals. All of the dog were put on distilled water. Still awaiting results. I know that it is expensive and frustrating. UA and culture was $155.00 itself. Hope that we all get these UTIs resolved.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Just called the vets office. Doctor is not in yet, so I am waiting for a return call. Not sure if they want to see her again or just prescribe meds. She was just in on monday for a check up and vaccinations! She was fine then. Go figure!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's the plan of attack. Vet gave Emma 2 weeks worth of antibiotics. She wants a urine sample brought in at day 12, so we can see if she is still testing positive. Clipped her hair around her vulva and will use baby wipes after potty breaks. Will also be adding some Cran-Tri-C to her diet. I really hope all this helps. I feel so bad for her having to go through the pain of the UTI's over and over again!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Allan's Girl said:


> Here's the plan of attack. Vet gave Emma 2 weeks worth of antibiotics. She wants a urine sample brought in at day 12, so we can see if she is still testing positive. Clipped her hair around her vulva and will use baby wipes after potty breaks. Will also be adding some Cran-Tri-C to her diet. I really hope all this helps. I feel so bad for her having to go through the pain of the UTI's over and over again!!



keep in mind that using the cran tri c lowers the urine ph .... the antibiotics will also lower the urine ph so not a good idea to continue the cran tri c while you are on the antibiotics it could lower the ph to much... you might consider starting the cran tri c a few days before you end the antibiotic


----------

